# visa 573 svp college



## prtk

Hi I m Pratik.
I lodged my visa application in 14th April 2015 but still nothing from embassy. My medical is already completed before lodging the application.
I read many comments and post about visa refusal and delays on this forum and now I m worried that will I get visa or not?
Coz its already 3 weeks its so depressing now.


----------



## sooraj

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## prtk

I m worried cause of ppls reviews and comments and many of them got refusal after 3 months that is the major thing I already started my process from December. Let's hope all goes well.


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Hi I m Pratik.
> I lodged my visa application in 14th April 2015 but still nothing from embassy. My medical is already completed before lodging the application.
> I read many comments and post about visa refusal and delays on this forum and now I m worried that will I get visa or not?
> Coz its already 3 weeks its so depressing now.


dnt worry @prtk i filed my visa on 9th april still no news hope for the best


----------



## prtk

Lets hope for the positive outcome for all of us


----------



## samiullah

post upadates here and be in tuch mate


----------



## prtk

Anyone got interview call? If yes then what they asked in it?


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Anyone got interview call? If yes then what they asked in it?


i dnt know mate ping me on whatsapp 9010932374


----------



## prtk

Anyone heard anything from embassy coz its the last working day of the week?


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Anyone heard anything from embassy coz its the last working day of the week?


no news 
i called my agent he said thr are 3000 college visas pending and 2000 masters visas pending


----------



## prtk

Same here my agent told me that these are many files here and many students are getting serious interview call in which they ask many small details about ur past study life and all.


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Same here my agent told me that these are many files here and many students are getting serious interview call in which they ask many small details about ur past study life and all.


btw wer are you from whats your name mate


----------



## prtk

I am partik Pancholi and I am from India? What about you?


----------



## prtk

After seeing thus much rush in Australia do you think we get visa? And if yes then when? My agent said that many of students of Feb intake got differed intake and got visa now and some of their files are taken into process now.


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> I am partik Pancholi and I am from India? What about you?


me also from india hyderabad hope for july we will get visa


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> After seeing thus much rush in Australia do you think we get visa? And if yes then when? My agent said that many of students of Feb intake got differed intake and got visa now and some of their files are taken into process now.


which crs and which college did you aplied for ?


----------



## prtk

Tell me ur name bro?


----------



## samiullah

prtk said:


> Tell me ur name bro?


samiulla is my name


----------



## prtk

And where are from bro?


----------



## prtk

Anyone heard anything from embassy?


----------



## prtk

Its over 1 and half month I didn't got anything from AHC now I m deeply worried? Do they take this long time though I belong from SVP college?


----------



## patelchiku

Hi Pratik,

Everything will be alright... you will get your visa before July.

i understand it's too long process and waiting is little difficult.

Let's hope for the best and wait for visa.

Regards,
Patel


----------



## prtk

Thanks man its always wonderful to hear positive things as this processing time is now killing me

I hope I get my visa before July.


----------



## patelchiku

Pratik, you applied with dependent? in which uni?


----------



## prtk

I m single and applied in Charles Sturt university in master of I.t.


----------



## prtk

I got my visa grant after 43 days! Thanks all for support..


----------

